# Which way to go printing wise



## shaybo (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi,

I started an embroidery business in the UK 2 months ago. Business is slowly picking up but recently I have had several requests for T-shirt/hoodies with company logo/name embroidered on the front with a large design on the back. This is expensive and time consuming to embroider and the customer is happy for the design on the back to be printed. At the moment I have no printing equipment. I have been looking on line at the different options and still have no idea which method to purchase and use. generally, the customer wants between 4 & 5 colours and most of the orders are between 10 and 60 items. Any ideas on the best way forward?


----------

